# Another VEGAS Herf??



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone is available to Herf Saturday morning the 8th of April? I'll be in town for 3 or 4 days but Saturday is the only day I have available. PM me if available for time and location.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Just wondering if anyone is available to Herf Saturday morning the 8th of April? I'll be in town for 3 or 4 days but Saturday is the only day I have available. PM me if available for time and location.


Hey Paul.

What's going on with you? When do you deploy? I'd fly out but going to be in Augusta for the weekend. 

Herfers...Paul's a nut, hook up in Vegas this weekend. If you have any, he really likes to chain smoke the Por Larranga en cedros from the early 70's. :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dammit! I'm gonna be at the Boulders that weekend :c


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Just wondering if anyone is available to Herf Saturday morning the 8th of April? I'll be in town for 3 or 4 days but Saturday is the only day I have available. PM me if available for time and location.


I arrive monday morning, will be there until thursday. Too bad you are not available any other day. Would have been nice to share a smoke and get you back for a couple of sticks you sent to me a long time ago. Yeup, I don't forget!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

aww man paul im gonna be there next weekend 14-15... why dont ya make the extra few miles to socal and hang out here??


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> aww man paul im gonna be there next weekend 14-15... why dont ya make the extra few miles to socal and hang out here??


My girlfriend is at a conferance that weekend and into the next week and I only have a 4 day pass. You know I love ya man but if choosing between smoking cigars and spending 4 days with my girl the last wekend before I leave for a year.......let me know how the cigars go I'll have fun catching you guys at the reunion tour:w


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Damn.. Im gonna be in Vegas the 14th/15th weekend too.... Have fun with your girl though 
Scott


----------

